# why are all my fish hanging out in one spot?



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

is it normal or am i doing something wrong that all my fish hang out at only the left side of my aquarium. it makes my aquarium look empty on the right side


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm.. maybe a picture would help us understand better, if you can provide that possibly? Otherwise, are you sure it's all your fish? Is there one still on the other side that might be chasing the others away?


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there something on that side of the tank that isn't on the left? Filter, heater, air stone, etc? Are your water conditions normal?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

could do with a little more information on your tank really please.
what filter are you running,perhaps the outflow is too strong ?
what fish are they,is the tank planted ,what decore do you have.
when you say hanging out at one end,where abouts are they sitting ?



edit.
just realised your a saltie,please excuse me,and i doubt anything i've said will be
of any use.
sorry.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I have a circulatory pump on the left side and a hob on the back left side of my tank. I also have a protein skimmer on the right side which gives water flow. Can this be a water circulation issue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

It could be. Try switching the pump and filter to the other side and see if they follow. Or try moving the skimmer and see if they stay away from it. 

Are your chemical levels normal? Temperature? If they're hanging out by the air source, is the water too warm? What kind of filter do you have? Maybe they're hanging out by the filter because of something in the water they don't like. What are the pH and ammonia levels? Do you add anything to water?

What kind of fish? Are they fish that like current, or fish that prefer calm water?



On second thought, I don't know anything about saltwater tanks or fish. It might be worth moving some of the equipment around to see if that's WHAT the problem is, but I have no advice on how to fix it. Sorry!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> I have a circulatory pump on the left side and a hob on the back left side of my tank. I also have a protein skimmer on the right side which gives water flow. Can this be a water circulation issue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Could be. Just what kind of pump is it? Whats the gph? Are you blasting all the fish into the other side?


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

It's a hydor koralia evolution 1400. I have a 60 gallon dimensions 48x15x17. The fish all hang out by the pump but the pump is blowing towards the back of the aquarium
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> It's a hydor koralia evolution 1400. I have a 60 gallon dimensions 48x15x17. The fish all hang out by the pump but the pump is blowing towards the back of the aquarium
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 They hanging out by the pump where there is the least current. Put the pump on the side of the tank and blow it towards the center. 1400? WOW!! Would be better if you had 2 550 or 2 750's. One on each side of the tank blwoing towards the center.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I think I should just take them out and buy two 750's but I had great water quality since day 1 with this pump never have I got any type if issue or spikes in parameters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> I think I should just take them out and buy two 750's but I had great water quality since day 1 with this pump never have I got any type if issue or spikes in parameters.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The pumps are there just to move water around. They keep the debre off the bottom and other places, and for Reef Corals. I don't think you will have any issues with 2 powerheads instead of one.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

So 2 750 s should be good or too much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> So 2 750 s should be good or too much
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That will create a more balanced flow in the tank, not all going in one direction. And with it hitting each other in the center, it won't be a stable flow all the time, it will be more random. Should be much better.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Ok thanks alot for all your help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

How should I position them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

khacho2 said:


> How should I position them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Sides of the tank, pointing upwardish. You want them to create a ripple across the top.


----------

